# compatability



## AshelyStoliOzo (Aug 27, 2007)

ok, so i have a greek male and a golden greek female... they both are going to need a larger habitat. would it be okay to house them together? would/can they breed? and do you think it would be to stressful for them?

thanks so much

~ash~stoli~ozo~


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 27, 2007)

They are both greeks so you could house them together. Just make sure you build a large enclosure that way they can get away from each other. You don't want your male to harass your female that causes to much stress on them. Some people actually keep the males and females seperated. But if your enclosure is large enough she can get away you should be fine. As for breeding in the wild they start right after hibernation, and the female will lay multiple clutches of eggs from one encounter with the male. I would do your research before you try to breed that way you know everything that you need to know before having the eggs.


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

Theyre both greeks yes!
hoooowever youd need a very large enclosure for the too of them.
and even then its best yuou get another female.
Its 1 male per 2-3 females.
1.2.0
1.3.0

=]


----------



## AshelyStoliOzo (Aug 28, 2007)

well thanks for the info.  i think for now ill make two larger inclosers... becaus my mom wouldnt be too happy about me bringing home another tort. lol even though i would love to! 

another quick question. if i did get another one would it have to be a greek to be housed with them?

thanks


----------



## T-P (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, if you get any new additions and want them to live with the tortoises you already have..they must be golden greek or just plain greek.

Even if its a subspecies of the greek it cannot live with the ones you already have.

For example:
A THB cannot live with a THH (both are hermanns) but cannot live together.

A greek cannot live with an ibera (even though its a close relative to the greek)


----------



## AshelyStoliOzo (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks... well i guess ill have to figure somthing out.. 



~ash~stoli~ozo~


----------



## Kyrazy (Aug 31, 2007)

T-P said:


> Yes, if you get any new additions and want them to live with the tortoises you already have..they must be golden greek or just plain greek.
> 
> Even if its a subspecies of the greek it cannot live with the ones you already have.
> 
> ...




Forgive my ignorance, but why can certain tortoises not be housed together? What about a Greek and a Desert tortoise? They eat basically the same diet, would they be compatible?

Kyris


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Its not good.
Each different species of tortoise carry various internal diseases, germs and pathogons.
In zoos you will see other tortoises will other species and it is very wrong.

Their diets and habitats may be similar if not the same but the different species cannot be kept together.

If you get a Eastern hermanns and a western hermanns they cannot live together.. even though theyre both hermanns.

Ibera cannot livewith greek.. even though theyre closely related.

the different species and types have different germs that could harm the other species around them.


----------



## Kyrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks or explaining. I'll just have to settle for Desert Torts only - even though so many of the others are very intertesting to me. I only have room for one habitat though.

K


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Well depending how big your desert tortoise(s) are you could split the enclosures in half with a sheet of large wood dig into the ground a bit to prevent them digging under.
I guess you could section off a decent sized area for another species of tortoise.

But its up to you.

=] Take care
Tayy


----------

